# Roboti >  Sumo robotu sacensības

## Andrejs

Laiks sākt būvēt kaujas mašīnas!
Sacensības būs 13. septembrī.
Oficiālā lapa: http://www.balticrobotsumo.org/

Andrejs

----------


## Edzukins

Nu moins... 
gribējās lai ir drusku vēlāk.
A varbūt ka sanāk laika 

Robot Control Specifications: Autonomous or Remote-control (Autonomous compete against autonomous and R/C against R/C - they are separate classes and do not compete against each other.)

Yupīī!!!! tas nozīmē ka aizdomas bija pamatotas, BŪS Remote-control  ::

----------


## Andrejs

> BŪS Remote-control


 NEBŪS!

Tas ir citāts no vispārīgajiem sumo noteikumiem. Konkrētajos mačos visiem robotiem jābūt autonomiem.

----------


## Edzukins

fck  ::

----------


## Andrejs

Līdz sumo robotu sacensībām palicis ~1 mēnesis!

----------


## Raimonds1

Rezultāti

----------


## malacis

Biju aizgājis uz šo pasācienu.
Tā kā nebija izteiktu līderu, tad lielo botu (3kg) sacensības pat izvērtās sportiski aizraujošas un varēja slēgt derības, kurš uzvarēs. Diemžēl, abi mūsu kaimiņi šoreiz ieņēma pirmās vietas, mūsu bāleliņus atstājot trešajā. No vienas puses man ir priecīgi, jo, konkurējot darba tirgū, nejūtu pakausī jaunās paaudzes elpu, tomēr arvien vairāk prevalējošā _kupi-prodai_ tipa ekonomika neko labu nesola valstij kopumā. Igauņi vispār, lai kādas anekdotes par viņiem stāstītu, ir mums priekšā pat tādā lietā kā robotu sacensības. Pie viņiem katru gadu sacensības ir ar noteiktu tematiku (mums tikai līnijdesotāji vai sumo), piemēram, nākamās viņiem būšot par vecu zeķīšu savākšanu istabā   :: 

Minibotu sacensības vispār bija smieklīgas, jo 3 no 5 robotiem bija vienam lietuvietim un viņš arī sacentās pats ar sevi finālā  ::

----------


## Epis

kad iintresanti būs tās sacensības ar tiem līnijsekotājiem ?  

njā kaimiņi lietuvieši ir baigi spēcīgie elektronikā, es to spriežu pēc viņu forumu aktivitātem: šeit vakar beztēmā iepostēju šādu komentu:



> Jā lietuviešu forums ir 4x lielāks, labi pašu lietuviešu arī ir 2x vairāk bet tāpat ja arī salīdzina ar vienādu cilvēku skaitu tad mums te ir 2x mazāk reģistrētu lietotāju  un vēl švakāk ir ja apskatās pēc postu skaita tad viņiem tur ir 272'957  ja dalam uz 2 tad tāpat ir milzīgs postu skaits 136'478, bet šeit 27'103 tas ir gandrīz 5x švakāk, nu ko es varu teikt slikti,slikti, ja šeit būtu 100 tadi kā es tik aktīvi tad varbūt būtu kādas izredzes pēc aktivitātes piedzīt tos leišus.
> 
> Nēsu skatījies cik viņiem tur viss aktīvākajam lietotājam ir postu, nebrīnītos ja būtu bariņš ar virs 2000 postiem .
> foruma vecums tur pēc postiem ir no kāda 2002.

----------


## jeecha

Varbuut lietuvishu forumaa vienkaarshi ir kaadi 5i Raimondinja, Epja un tvdx (ja kaadu piemirsu, atvainojiet) liidzinieki... un no turienes arii tas postu skaits rodas  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Tas ka Igauņi iegūs pirmo vietu bija prognozējams jo viņi agrāk ir sākuši ar robotiem ņemties.

Foruma biedrus skaits ir lielā mērā atkarīgs no foruma vecuma. Elfa foruma vecums kopš tas aktīvi darbojas ir samērā mazs.
Būtu jau patīkami redzēt šeit tik pat daudz lietotājus kā datoristu forumos.  ::

----------


## deivs001

Nepiesauc nelaimi ar datoristu forumiem. Tagad jau dažubrīd manāmi aizrādījumi par lāmismu. Tad nevarētu beigt par to aizrādīt.   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Lietuvieshiem tradiicionaali ir bijusi, piemeeram, televizoru razhoshana (Tauras  ::  )  Taadas tradiicijas rada fonu, inzenieru skaitu.
Taapat izstaadess vinji ir speeciigi piemeeram pjezomateriaaalu izmantoshanaa - pjezomotori, utt.
Un Valmierieras fizikju grupa tur arii nav bijusi.

----------


## zzz

Vai raimondinsh te veeleetos smalki caur pukjeem apgalvot ka VEFaa, Radiotehnikaa, Alfaa utt gan nefiga nekaadu inzhenieru un tradiiciju nebija?

----------


## vecteevs

vnk raimondinjam ir jauns gaudamais modee. Ieksh sumo LV tiek salikti, tagad raimim jaarok ceelonji, var atkal  vainot 95 gadu, taurus televizorus utt.

----------


## Velko

> Un Valmierieras fizikju grupa tur arii nav bijusi.


 Kas tie par Valmieras fiziķiem???

Man dzimtā pilsēta - Valmiera, fizika ar' nav sveša lieta. Bet par kautkādiem ļaunajiem Valmieras fiziķiem gan nav dzirdēts.

----------


## a_masiks

> Kas tie par Valmieras fiziķiem???


 IMHO - valsts ģimnāzijas skolnieki.
http://izglitiba.info/komerczinas/zinas ... -audzeknus
http://www.valmierai.lv/vietejas/izglitiba/5176/

Bet, manuprāt, robotu sacensības ir elektroniķu un tehniķu sacensības, nevis skolēnu sacensības teorētiskajā fizikā.

----------


## Velko

> IMHO - valsts ģimnāzijas skolnieki.
> http://izglitiba.info/komerczinas/zinas ... -audzeknus
> http://www.valmierai.lv/vietejas/izglitiba/5176/


 Diez vai. Raimonds jau agrāk ir pieminējis kautkādu izglītību graujošu "Valmieras grupējumu", arī šajā topikā tas izklausās kā "Lietuvā Valmieras fiziķu grupa nav bijusi. Tāpēc tur ir viss kārtībā".

----------


## Raimonds1

> Vai raimondinsh te veeleetos smalki caur pukjeem apgalvot ka VEFaa, Radiotehnikaa, Alfaa utt gan nefiga nekaadu inzhenieru un tradiiciju nebija?


 bija, bet turpinājums ir otrā kursa students ar vidusskolas tematiem kladē.

par to grupu - knl palasiet Domburšovu un Auziņa tekstu. Piektajā gada ministrs bija Piebalgs. 2006. gadā bija izglītības jautājumiem veltīts pasākums, kurā kāds ministrijas ierēdnis joprojām apgalvoja, ka tagad viņš ar to brīvo skolnieku izvēli darītu tāpat.  Tas notika jau gadus 5 pēc tam, kad ne tikai daži interesenti, bet ari visādi ražotaji par naudu pirktos LTV raidījumos visi kā viens atkārtoja - ir bijusi kļūda, tagad ir problēmas. Parunājos ar dažām skolotajām, kas man pastastīja, ka tad IZM vadība bijusi nu ļoti komandejoša un nekādus tur eksaktos viedokļus nepieņemoša un ka ir bijusi tāda  Valmieras grupa. Katrā ziņā ja fiziķis šādu kļūdu netazīst, tad kaut kas tur nav pareizi. Vēl kādā sarunā ar jau citiem skolotajiem uzzināju, ka palīdzības organizācijas, kas dāvāja skolām toreiz vienīgos datorus, nu ļoti konkrēti spiedušas uz humanitārismu un eksaktā nevajadzību.  Šeit ir reālas TV intervijas teksts, kura uz jautājumu atbild reāla izglītības darbiniece
http://forums.daripats.lv/viewtopic.php?t=386

Nu un Lietuvas/Latvijas foruma dalibnieku skaits un vietas savstarpējās sacensības ir kaut kads ĀRĒJS  kritērijs, ar ko salīdzināt, jo sava vide jau var spiest uz autoritati un manipulēt, bet fakti ir tadi, kādi ir.

----------


## a_masiks

Ja būsim godīgi - šāda izglītības sistēmas prioritāšu svārstība bija objektīvi noteikta.
1) pēc neatkarības iegūšanas latviešu sabiedrība priekšplānā izvirzīja savas, /jāsaka - diezgan nožēlojamās/, vēstures mācīšanu. Tjipa - īsts latvietis ir  tikai tāds latvietis kas apzinās savas 'saknes", savu "pareizo" vēsturi utt. tās IR humanitārās zinības. Tb - zinības faktiski par "neko".
2)pati sabiedrība  izvirzīja programmu - "mums vajadzīgs garīgums" /lai ko tas arī nenonzīmētu/. Tika atvērti kujeva tuča garīgo semināru, kristīgo skolu, tika pieņemtas "ticībmācību programmas valsts skolās" /tam pašam Raimondiņam laikam pofig, ka tas faktiski ir Satversmes 99 punkta pārkāpums/. Lieki teikt, ka reliģiskā izglītība ir savā būtībā antizinātniska tb - antieksakta un kā tāda nevienu neiemācīs nedz skrūvgriezi rokās turēt, nedz ar formulām rīkoties.
3) tajā brīdī (1995g) inženieru vajadzība bija ar mīnusa zīmi. Objektīvi tika likvidēti PSRS saimnieciskās sistēmas deformētie uzņēmumi kā VEFs, RRR, Alfa, Komutātors... es pats tai laikā no VEFa iestājos darbā par sadzīves tehnikas pārdevēju, jo bija vismaz kaut kāda tehniskā sajēga par savu preci. Inženieri un tehniskie darbinieki no šīm rūpnīcām pārkvalificējās vai nu par sētniekiem, vai pārdevējiem vai vēl kaut kur. Šajā brīdī ražot jaunus tehniskos kadrus būtu sagādāt jau esošajiem lieku konkurenci uz vienu sētnieka vietu.
4) liela latvijas sabiedrības daļa uztvēra šīs rūpnīcas kā krievijas izveiktās okupācijas priekšposteņus. Nacionālā sastāva un finasēšanas avotu dēļ. Attiecīgi tika izrādīta pretestība šo rūpnīcu eksistencei. Gluži kā Rīgas Metro projektam. Objektīvi gan rūpnīcas, gan metro bija vajadzīgi... bet attieksmi nosaka subjektīvais, nevis objektīvais viedoklis.
5) tika liktas naivas cerības ka latvijas "naftas pups" būs latvijas ģeogrāfiskais stāvoklis, kā tranzīta valstij starp eiropu un krieviju. Aizmirstot ka jebkuras valsts ekonomiskais pamats tomēr ir iedzīvotāju sabiedriskā darba pievienotā vērtība. Tb -  vai nu lauksaimniecība eksportam,vai nu ražošana savam un eksporta patēriņam, vai citu ārpakalpojumu veikšana.

PSRS mantojuma likvidācija beidzās pirms kāda laika. Tagad palēnām sākas jaunas prasības ekonomikai. Nu jau neredzu vairs īpašu satraukumu par izglītību, ibo īpaši vairs nav tur ko izčakarēt - tb , nevar izčakarēt to, kā vairs nav. Tāpēc tie jaunieši, kas redzēs perspektīvu eksaktajās zinībās - mācīsies par inženieriem vai nu paši pašmācību ceļā un šeit latvijā, vai nu ārvalstu koledžās. Ir aizdomas, ka priekšroka būs bagāto papuču atvasēm. Tie kas izvēlēsies humanitārās zinības - strādās pie eksaktajiem par sētniekiem. Arī vajadzīga un cienījama profesija, ja kas. /mazliet pārspīlēju, protams, jo bagātākie cilvēki ir banķieri un tā ir humanitārā zinātne.../

----------


## Raimonds1

Labi labi, bet kāpēc aiztikt skolas? Nu tā ar perspektīvu - bet ja nu vajadzēs?

----------


## a_masiks

> Labi labi, bet kāpēc aiztikt skolas? Nu tā ar perspektīvu - bet ja nu vajadzēs?


 Jo bērni ir pats ienesīgākais bizness. Alus pudelei vari nožņaugties, bet mācību grāmatu vai nākošā izmēra kedas - vecāki nopirks tā vai tā...

----------


## Raimonds1

Tad speciālisti kaut kā veicinās nākamgad to, lai Latvija iegūtu kādas labākas vietas tajās sacensībās?

----------

